# My Not so new pleco.....



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well my 50g was too small for the green phantom I had in there, so I traded him for.....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's looking good. Seems very happy in there too.


----------



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice fish.... Jealous....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks Awesome


----------

